# Then and now thread



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

THOUGHT ID START THIS THREAD HERE AS I SEEN ONE SOMEWHERE ELSE THANKS TO MONI NOTICED THERE IS NOT ONE HERE
POST PICS OF YOU BABY CHI'S THEN AND YOU CHI'S NOW PLZ POST PICTURES ONLY ON THIS THREAD I HAVE SET UP ANOTHER THREAD FOR CHATTING AND COMMENTING ON THE PICS ITS CALLED THEN AND NOW CHAT HERE IS THE LINK TO THE CHAT THREAD http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39197
THANK YOU X
IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE HOW THEY HAVE GROWN
I WILL START IT OFF 

WITH ZAC THEN AND NOW










NOW HONEY THEN AND NOW SHE HASENT CHANGED MUCH










I CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE THEN AND NOW PICS XXX


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww don't they look adorable.  

*Than At 8 weeks*









*Now at 9 month*


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

THEN

















NOW


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have any baby pics of Lola but I do have Bruce:

Then:

















Now:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

this is my chis NaNa and TucTuc ...

















Now...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Love this thread! Can't believe I found a baby picture of Brody next to a pop can. Completely forgot I had that! LOL!

Then (when we got him at 11 weeks)










Now (7 months)


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't have baby-baby pictures... I didn't have her then. I have these though:








When I first got her.

5 minutes ago.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's my boys.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Then, at 2 months:

















Now, at 8 months:








(getting a belly rub from daddy)

Edit: I meant to put in here that I chose hubby giving her a belly rub so you could kinda use his arm to proportion her growth from when we first got her to today.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mateo Then 3 or 4 weeks - suspected he'd be trouble 









Mateo Now 1.5 years. Trouble and a half - Woody Woodpecker on Steroids


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Love this thread! Can't believe I found a baby picture of Brody next to a pop can. Completely forgot I had that! LOL!
> 
> Then (when we got him at 11 weeks)
> 
> ...



Brody is SOOOOO handsome!!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Mateo's adult coloration is beautiful!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Now 1 yr!








Then 7 weeks!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Pikachu as a baby
























6 months old








Now at 10 months old


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

When we brought him home at 5 weeks.









Just a couple weeks ago, 6 months old, with the same toy.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you do a search you will find that every so often one is started. I love to go back to these and look at how the babies change;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

YOSHI

Here are mine..Yoshi at 9 weeks old when we got him. I used to get the biggest kick out of him when he was eating or drinking water. his head weighed more than he did so his back legs would come off of the ground he would hover that way for a few seconds and then he would tip into his bowls..sooo sweet









Him and our 3lb Yorkie at the time Dexter (RIP)













Yoshi when he was, I am guessing 3 months?









Yoshi and I when he was around 6 months old.









Some silly shots of him
"Is that a rat behind your head? LOL"









A true deer head











Now..just turned 4 yrs old.









Last yea at Myrtle Beach during bike week










and one more..









sorry some are so blurry, sometimes when I take with a camera phone they turn out awful:-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

CHIBI...

AT 6 weeks old (before we got him)









4 months still at breeder's











4 months old when he came to us..



























Now at 2 yrs old on June 1st


















Trying to get a shot like TLI (Teresa) got with Gia. I never posted it as it came out so blurry, scared of the cup, LOL! 7" cup


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava @ 4 weeks









Ava now


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance as a baby. (10 weeks old) 

I have one of Chance at 8 weeks old somewhere. I'll try to find it and add it. He doesn't even fill up the palm of my hand. :lol:










Chance now at 19 months old.




























I'll have to round some up of Lexie & Gia. I don't have many of Lexie very young, and don't have any of Gia before she was 5 months old.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera 8 weeks, then-

















now, 8 months:

















chicco 8 weeks, then:

















now, 4 1/2 months


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome thread!

Truffles at 5 weeks.










8 weeks.










And now at 5 months.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gianna at 5 months old.



















And her now at 14 1/2 months old.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy when we got her at 3 mths...









Dazy now at 1 1/2 yrs...









Lulubelle when we adopted her...5 mths...









Lulubelle now at 9 months...









Most recent...one of my favorites


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

jazzman said:


> Mateo Then 3 or 4 weeks - suspected he'd be trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is sooo cute but now that he is grown he looks like he is a very dark brown merle


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack then...


























at about 5 months....

















and now....


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ollie then...

























and now...


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg all of them are adorable then and now I want one so badly!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Pics of Faith when she was a puppy from her breeder:



























Faith now at almost 4 years old:


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

George then










Now










Arlee then










Now










Pearl then










Pearl now










Don't have any puppy pictures of Chloe


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww all cuties i love seeing their puppy pics


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper when he was born:









Jasper @ 10 weeks:









Jasper @ 12 weeks when we brought him home:









Jasper @ 6 months:









Jasper @ 8 months


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww too too cute he was tiny wee puppy x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ben at 3 months old:









Ben now at 10 months old"


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Then (at 10 weeks or so)

My sister and Bam


























Now at a year and a half!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Ollie "Then" at 6.5-7 weeks (he was literally a handful!):






























Ollie "Now" (pics taken about a month ago) at a Year Old:


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hiro at 7 weeks old ( before i got him and the pic that got me to fall in love)








the day i got him on march 28th at about 14 weeks








this past weekend @ 5 months and 1 week









i love the lil guy to bits and pieces.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

I don't have any tiny baby pics of Gucci as I got her at 9 month but I do have this one from 2 month ago...










And this one now, she looks totally different and has loads of 'raggy' hair now LOL(I actually think she has been cross bred, not that it matters to me as she is still my little dog )....


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's Studd at 6 weeks of age,also the day we got him:



















Studd at 9 weeks








Him at 8 months








Studd at 1 years old Now


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hi shon lol


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol hi there i havent been on here in soooo long lo lGlad to be back!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

keona at 4 weeks










at 5 weeks








with her brother









8 weeks

















getting a bath with my brothers dog Meiko .









and now 7mths


----------

